# And another one bites the dust



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I no longer own a S13. It got totaled Sunday night on my way back home from a friends house. I was getting on the onramp I take to get home, I shift 4-5 when I get to the top of the offramp, and I hit this little dip where the onramp meets the highway. The next thing I know I'm spinning with the car at full countersteer spinning into a semi's trailer parked on the side of the road. Once the car stops spinning and I open my eyes, I find myself in the middle of the highway with half a car and a bloody face. I get out to see how bad the car is. I nearly broke down and cried from the little I saw.The car hit right in front of the driver wheel, every suspension piece in either bent or destroyed with the exception of my Eibach Springs. The windshield was cracked even more than before. None of the doors would shut,including the hatch. The hood looked like some weak attempt at metal art. every panel was dented or destroyed somewhere. The pedals are cocked at a 45 degree angle now, in seperate directions. I think the motor slammed inthe firewall. Me and the truck driver exchanged words untill the police showed up. They take my information and I go to the ER. I get 7 stiches by my left eye, a twisted left ankle and a prescription for Lortabs. Needless to say I'm not alright. I'll try to post pics as soon as I can borrow a digital camera.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Obviously you were driving wrecklessly. Cars don't spin/get out of control for no reason.

Anyway, good luck with the next car.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with prelude guy, unless it was insanely icy but in that case you shouldn't have been shifting that high and being careful, especially at an onramp. Good to know your ok, you got pretty lucky actually. Torque isn't a toy i guess hey......


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

little240boy said:


> I agree with prelude guy, unless it was insanely icy but in that case you shouldn't have been shifting that high and being careful, especially at an onramp. Good to know your ok, you got pretty lucky actually. Torque isn't a toy i guess hey......


I agree with the above 2 statements but a similar thing happened to my friend and his 2001 Honda Civic.
He hit a dip in the road and lost control, apparently his tire blew out according to the insurance report, but i think he was just going too fast.
Were the roads icy at the time? Also, I know it is hard to do sometime, but you gotta keep those eye's open at all times on the road, I know how you must feel about losing your car, and good luck with finding the new one.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys, even if he was driving wrecklessly, it's completely moronic to point that out. If he was driving wrecklessly, he learned his lesson and anything you say is just being insensitive.
I feel really bad for you, Nismo. Losing your car is like a friend dying. After having spent all that time and money and effort at building a machine, and having it all taken from you in one fell swoop, is like being shot. I feel for you.
I also wish you the best with a speedy recovery. Thank God you're okay!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, Here are a few details that I should have given you. 1. I drive like a granny 90% of the time, I only push my car in wide open areas on track days. 2. It had been raining since Friday. 3. The onramp has a pretty wide turn on it so you can, on average go about 45mph. 4. I wasnt doing anythnig stupid, I was just going home from a friends funeral. So keep your smartass comments to your damn selves.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

pics of car

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/795598


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

dude, feel lucky you walked away... damn thats pretty bad


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yikes! That makes me want to cry!
Can I buy those rims from you?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The S14 rims?? or the steelies?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry about your car man that sucks.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Ok, Here are a few details that I should have given you. 1. I drive like a granny 90% of the time, I only push my car in wide open areas on track days. 2. It had been raining since Friday. 3. The onramp has a pretty wide turn on it so you can, on average go about 45mph. 4. I wasnt doing anythnig stupid, I was just going home from a friends funeral. So keep your smartass comments to your damn selves.


I'm sorry if any of my comments hurt you, but I know what it is like to lose control of a car too...It sucks, I also know what it is like to lose a vehicle, and I agree with BriDrive it is like getting shot...several times.
I wish the best of luck to you, and a quick recovery. Do you plan on Buying another 240?


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Youre lucky... Atleast you not sitting besides your friend in a casket. Someone was watchin over you bro. Cars are tin cans that can be replaced. You can't.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow...I'm really sorry to hear about that. It does really suck losing your car. I've witnessed the effects it can have on someone first hand...my brother lost his car a week after he got his license...railed a pole head on doing about 35-40 (sun was in his eyes, road he didn't know, etc.). I wish you the best of luck finding your new ride. And as for the aftermath of that wreck, you really are lucky that you walked away...just think about what coulda happened if that impact was a few feet towards the back of the car from where it was...that coulda really messed you up. And as for the previous statements from people saying you were driving like a dick, ignore them... you know what went down, they don't, if they didn't see it first hand, then they can't bust on you about any of it. Good luck w/ a fast recovery...and as someone above stated...cars are just tin cans that can be replaced...never forget that...don't get too down about it...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. I turned a car over a year ago, but I was playing around.


----------



## jdmdrt (Feb 14, 2005)

wow... That sucks man, I feel for you... I totalled 2 cars in less than a year... Well, now that its March, its been a year since I got my first car... Im now in my 5th car.. (only wrecked 2 though)..

Get better and go get another one... 
So whats going on with your insurance?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> The S14 rims?? or the steelies?


Both! I need wheels. The steelies would be fine, are you looking to get rid of them?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Both! I need wheels. The steelies would be fine, are you looking to get rid of them?


Yes, yes I am. Just gimmie a price for all 6 wheels.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks for the love everybody, I almost wanna cry. :loser: 
Well I am probably gonna be getting either an AE86 or a FD w/ a blown engine. I have connections to get either and there gonna be around the same price. I just gotta sell the stuff off my car to get the money to get rolling again. Cuz my Nissan pickup is a gas guzzling whore, its worse than the caprice classic I had before the S13. I will get a S13 coupe before the end of the year!


Peace
< ^>Robbie<^>

BTW- DACHEAT I wasnt directing anything towards you. Just Prelude Guy.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> thanks for the love everybody, I almost wanna cry. :loser:
> Well I am probably gonna be getting either an AE86 or a FD w/ a blown engine. I have connections to get either and there gonna be around the same price. I just gotta sell the stuff off my car to get the money to get rolling again. Cuz my Nissan pickup is a gas guzzling whore, its worse than the caprice classic I had before the S13. I will get a S13 coupe before the end of the year!
> 
> 
> ...


If you buy and FD with a blown engine what are your plans for it? Another Roatary? It would be cool to implant another engine with a different brain in it, especially since Rotary's are notorious for blowing seals and Vacuums.
What Year is your Nissan Pickup?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> If you buy and FD with a blown engine what are your plans for it? Another Roatary? It would be cool to implant another engine with a different brain in it, especially since Rotary's are notorious for blowing seals and Vacuums.
> What Year is your Nissan Pickup?


I was thinking about a 13B RENISIS(RX8 motor) I drove plenty of RX8s when I worked at a Nissan/Mazda dealership. I love em, more than the early 13B REW's. Or putting a RB25DET in it :thumbup:

My pickup is an 86 D21 Hardbody. With the Z24I motor. Its a good truck, especially with 303,000 miles on it. Just sucks too much gas compared to the RS13.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hmm, a black s13, can i have the hatch, and the drivers side rear window? pm me with shipping to 33617, and ill talk about pricing after i know shipping.
edit: im going to be in nashville later on this month, maybe we can talk about pickup, but pm me about it.+


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

hey robbie i was wondering if ya wanna sell those springs cuz i want em i'll give you like 50-75 bucks for em just lemme know

Don

oh yeah you remember when i told you i got a new engine well i got f**ked on that the damn thing had jumped time like 6 teeth on the cam gear so that biatch is goin back


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> hmm, a black s13, can i have the hatch, and the drivers side rear window? pm me with shipping to 33617, and ill talk about pricing after i know shipping.
> edit: im going to be in nashville later on this month, maybe we can talk about pickup, but pm me about it.+


The car is green, the hatch is black. I dont think I can get the glass panels off, I tried to do that to sell to this kid in okinowa. I ended up shattering the glass when I tried to pull it off, didnt know the adhesive was THAT damn good. I have a good friend offering me 100 for the hatch for his sileighty. If you want it your gonna have to out bid him.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> hey robbie i was wondering if ya wanna sell those springs cuz i want em i'll give you like 50-75 bucks for em just lemme know
> 
> Don
> 
> oh yeah you remember when i told you i got a new engine well i got f**ked on that the damn thing had jumped time like 6 teeth on the cam gear so that biatch is goin back


240luvr is offering 150 for the springs. That sux about the motor. I still got my motor for sale though, same price I offered you earlier.

God I'm desperate for money. maybe I should go work for a dealership again...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> 240luvr is offering 150 for the springs. That sux about the motor. I still got my motor for sale though, same price I offered you earlier.
> 
> God I'm desperate for money. maybe I should go work for a dealership again...


 i think i can go 175 for em, how many miles on that motor? cuz i might have some1 who will buy it


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> The car is green, the hatch is black. I dont think I can get the glass panels off, I tried to do that to sell to this kid in okinowa. I ended up shattering the glass when I tried to pull it off, didnt know the adhesive was THAT damn good. I have a good friend offering me 100 for the hatch for his sileighty. If you want it your gonna have to out bid him.


100 for a hatch, thats a joke.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> i think i can go 175 for em, how many miles on that motor? cuz i might have some1 who will buy it


the motor has around 122,000 on it. Strong motor compared to the one prior to it. I'll take 175 for the springs. :thumbup:


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Ouch bro...Glad you were not damaged physically any more that what you were. 

Eibachs eh? hmm...survived that crash...think I've found my next set of springs


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I was thinking about a 13B RENISIS(RX8 motor) I drove plenty of RX8s when I worked at a Nissan/Mazda dealership. I love em, more than the early 13B REW's. Or putting a RB25DET in it :thumbup:


I have only one thing to say to you... Cosmo! The Mazda Cosmo engine puts out 325 horsepower stock. It's a beefier version of the Rotar2 rotary from the RX7.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I have only one thing to say to you... Cosmo! The Mazda Cosmo engine puts out 325 horsepower stock. It's a beefier version of the Rotar2 rotary from the RX7.


 Thought about the cosmo rotoary. the ones I found would cost me more than the RB or the RENISIS, somehow. instalation isnt a real concern b/c I got a friend who owns a shop who said hed help with the install as long as he can use the car as a demo for the shop. So does that mean I would kinda be sponsored?

Damn, If you guys are fighting for the springs that bad, I could only imagine what you guys would offer for my SAFC II, if my friend doesnt fork over some cash soon.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Thought about the cosmo rotoary. the ones I found would cost me more than the RB or the RENISIS, somehow. instalation isnt a real concern b/c I got a friend who owns a shop who said hed help with the install as long as he can use the car as a demo for the shop. So does that mean I would kinda be sponsored?
> 
> Damn, If you guys are fighting for the springs that bad, I could only imagine what you guys would offer for my SAFC II, if my friend doesnt fork over some cash soon.


What is An SAFC II? Sounds like somthing for the intake...?

I don't want your springs, but if they are used and in still in good shape after an accident they are tough springs! I'm glad I bought Eibach's after all!
They mad my car ride alot firmer and handle better...Gotta love cheap stuff on eBay!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> What is An SAFC II? Sounds like somthing for the intake...?
> 
> I don't want your springs, but if they are used and in still in good shape after an accident they are tough springs! I'm glad I bought Eibach's after all!
> They mad my car ride alot firmer and handle better...Gotta love cheap stuff on eBay!


SAFC II is a turbo thing, its a boost adjuster, i know the name, i just cant thing of it right now, its made by Apex'i


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> SAFC II is a turbo thing, its a boost adjuster, i know the name, i just cant thing of it right now, its made by Apex'i


Yeah now that you mention it i think i've heard of it before!
Thanks Kardon!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Its an air-fuel ratio controller. My 240 ran a little rich so I used the SAFC to lean out the mixture to a more stoich level.
SAFC II- Super Air Flow Converter ver. 2, Super Air Fuel Controller ver. 2

I just bought a S13 coupe shell last night off EBAY. $100 for the car and most of the stuff on my car is still transferable.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Its an air-fuel ratio controller. My 240 ran a little rich so I used the SAFC to lean out the mixture to a more stoich level.
> SAFC II- Super Air Flow Converter ver. 2, Super Air Fuel Controller ver. 2
> 
> I just bought a S13 coupe shell last night off EBAY. $100 for the car and most of the stuff on my car is still transferable.


Congrats on the Purchase man! Glad you decided to get another 240, is this one going to be road worthy when you are finished with it?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks. The car is gonna be road AND track worthy. I plan on continuing what I was gonna do to my hatchback. make it a street driven drift/autox car.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice dude, glad you purchased another 240... did you sell those springs yet? If not keep em...if you've got another 240 on the way, put as much stuff as you have on it... you spent 200+ on those springs, now to sell them for cheaper would just be losing money if you're getting another 240...just a thought...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank for the input, but im gonna save up for coilovers. MEGAN RACING has some that I can get for 1,000. Its gonna take at least 3 months to get this car going. It doesnt even have a steering rack!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

congrats on the coupe bro hope to see ya on the road again i should have mine runnin by friday got a new timing set for it and just got to put it on and put that friggin engine back in

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

sounds like about as fun as getting teeth pulled. Have fun, Don. I think I'm gonna get the car this Saturday.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> sounds like about as fun as getting teeth pulled. Have fun, Don. I think I'm gonna get the car this Saturday.


 nah not too bad course i would rather be.......drifting duh! but yeah i got the timing set put on tonite and got my oil pan, alternator, powersteering pump, and water pump swapped over to the new engine now i just gotta put the clutch on there and drop that biatch in and reassembly will start and if it dont start the car is goin up for sale for 1k (praying this dont happen) but yeah i might not have it done by friday but definately saturday at the latest.


Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mmmm... new clutch. be sure to leave that top bolt out, behind the cylinder head. it'll make it a hell of a lot easier to change the clutch when the time comes.
hey Don, are you gonna go to te next TNSCCA meet?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Mmmm... new clutch. be sure to leave that top bolt out, behind the cylinder head. it'll make it a hell of a lot easier to change the clutch when the time comes.
> hey Don, are you gonna go to te next TNSCCA meet?


 i dunno when is it? i might show up for the hell of it.

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The next meet is Saturday April 2nd. I'm gonna go even though I cant run the truck. 

http://www.trscca.com/trscca/schedule.html


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Excellent bro...getting back in the driver seat asap...good show...good show.

:thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

well the coupe off ebay fell through thanks to my incredible organizational skills. But I recently found a red 1992 automatic coupe. I bought it for 2400. Just needs the Maaco touch. Its soooooo freaking beautiful. cant wait to test her out at the Autox's and Drift events, after a manual swap in a few months...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

nice, yeah def. manual swap a.s.a.p... good luck w/ that


----------



## dc_1984 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Ok, Here are a few details that I should have given you. 1. I drive like a granny 90% of the time, I only push my car in wide open areas on track days. 2. It had been raining since Friday. 3. The onramp has a pretty wide turn on it so you can, on average go about 45mph. 4. I wasnt doing anythnig stupid, I was just going home from a friends funeral. So keep your smartass comments to your damn selves.





you say going home from friends FUNERAL?, in thread starter you say friends HOUSE. VERY ODD


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

all right jack ass, a funeral isn't something you want to bring up casually in conversation. That's one of those things you keep to yourself. That's not a subject you want to dwell on... So I think he was speaking to you when he said "keep your smart ass comments to your damn selves!"


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Nah its cool. Ill give the full story on that part. I took a friend with me to the funeral, in Nashville, because he kinda knew the guy. Well when we left, he was tired so I dropped him off at his house on the other side of the county from where I live. And I decided that that day was exciting enough so I chose to go home.....(enter rest of story)

Does that clear up any confusion?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

240luvr said:


> nice, yeah def. manual swap a.s.a.p... good luck w/ that


Im keepin the auto till June. I gotta drive to Texas for my uncles wedding. After that Im swapping everything over from my old hatchback along with a JUN Flywheel and SPEC stage 3 clutch.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice :thumbup:


----------

